# Knitting machine help please?



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I am learning these machines. I am trying to make some simple pot holders. It says to use 3 strands peaches and cream and I am. No matter what tension I try to use it jams up the machine. I am using a brother 260. Thinking it may be to thick I tried using 2 strands and same thing. The sponge bar was just redone and the needles are fine. The Machine is oiled. It seems like one isn't thick enough. I am having such a moment. lol Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

what cast-on method do you use?


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I use a cast on rag and then ravel cord then switch over to the main yarn like I have done for other things. Just I am using more then one strand of yarn and it seems to get stuck.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

That's too thick. Cotton does not stretch. Use 1 strand and knit 2 alike and stitch them together. You can stitch as you go to join. Diana Sullivan shows this method on a utube, i believe it's her slipper video. Or you can crochet or knit a border to join.
Pat G.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know the yarn you are using and very likely patangoe's advice is correct. However, your machine model is known to be very forgiving. Before you despair try an extra loose tension, including that on the yarn mast, plus extra weights. I have occasionally used heavy ribber weights to solve a similar difficulty. I shouldn't advise such practices if you were making a garment, but to meet your ends a little extra stretch is immaterial.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Is the pattern you are using meant for machine knitting? If it isn't then you cant follow it to the letter. Is the yarn coned yarn for machine knitting? If it isn't then I would suggest that you wax it. Wind the yarn letting it pass a candle as you do the winding. Take Elis's advice regarding settings and weights. Hope that you can get it to work, let us know.

I have just had a look on the net at the yarn that you are using. Isn't it beautiful, I want some now. :lol: I have seen that it comes on cones so I would suggest that you put a wax circle on your mast. Looking at the thickness, and taking into consideration that this is cotton, I can see why the machine wont take 3 strands and is struggling with 2. Perhaps it would be better to take the advice given regarding knitting 2 and joining.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes it is a machine knitting pattern. I am using the yarn it says and am using 3 strands. Then I used 2 but I am just going to use one. It seems it may be a little thin for a pot holder. I am using peaches n cream as the pattern calls for. With the 260 being a bulky machine I didn't think twice about doing what the pattern said. Thank you to everyone who responded. I will do that just do them as 1 and join them. I got this yarn at Walmart for 5.00 a cone as they are clearing them out.  Just what I needed more stash. lmao I am going to the other store to see if they have any left. And buy the rest of them.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a KH 260 and mine does not like 100% cotton yarn.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

These cotton yarns are too hard for most machines.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

What pattern are you using? Is it from the internet, and can we see it? 
Thanks.
PS Was it Peaches and Cream which long ago came in 3 ply instead of 4 ply (American)?


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Remember that this yarn shrinks, but fluffs up when washed. So knit it very loosely!

With this thick yarn, a dishcloth makes a fine potholder!

Here are some machine knit dishcloth patterns.

http://www.lacecarriage.com/dishcloths.htm

http://magicpixieknitter.blogspot.com/2007/09/machine-knit-dishcloth-pattern.html

Below is my favorite dishcloth. It is written for standard gauge machines, but just print it our and use 1/2 the number of needles to cast on and knit and use 1/2 the number of rows. Use Peaches and Cream (or Sugar and Cream, or whatever the worsted weight cotton kitchen yarn is). Basically you cast on 30 stitches, use the tuck pattern and knit 117 rows. (You can leave out the slip stitch rows if you want.)

http://www.daisyknits.com/freemkpats.htm#dshclth

Hope these give you more inspiration.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> Remember that this yarn shrinks, but fluffs up when washed. So knit it very loosely!
> 
> With this thick yarn, a dishcloth makes a fine potholder!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much I appreciate it need all the desperation I can get ;-)


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> Remember that this yarn shrinks, but fluffs up when washed. So knit it very loosely!
> 
> With this thick yarn, a dishcloth makes a fine potholder!
> 
> ...


Thank you I am so glad for the links and all the help you all have given.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

Would it help if yu waxed your yarn?


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I do wax the yarn. When I was using just the one it worked great had no problems with it at all. I loved the feel of it when it was done. Oops I noticed that I choose the wrong word for inspiration. lol


----------



## Evamary (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies !!!!!!!!! Have you ever used "ANY" tuck st cards ???? Do an e wrap cast on 15- 0- 15 on any bulky ( I have a Brother 260 ) Tension 10 and do a complete card, or until the pattern matches top and bottom. Then CO "loosley" Do not break yarn, simply grab your crochet hook, and do any stitch around the edge , even more than one row if you prefer. You will be amazed. Time spent knitting approx 8 minutes, 10 min or less to Crochet. You will make them up by the dozens Eva Mary Vancouver Island BC Canada


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

Where are you on Vancouver Island?


----------



## Betsyb444 (Jul 5, 2012)

For the pot holders. I've made 2 and crochet together, you can put some heat resistant cloth in-between. Makes for a thicker pot holder


----------

